# Ceiling Fan Install Question



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

Sorry, couldn't get a picture of the guy standing on that one. When he saw me coming his way with a camera, he got off of it.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

JohnJ0906 said:


>


 
I don't get it..... I can't see anything wrong. Can you point it out?


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I don't get it..... I can't see anything wrong. Can you point it out?


 wow


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

ampman said:


> wow


So it's obvious you see it. Point it out, man!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

480sparky said:


> So it's obvious you see it. Point it out, man!


Tsk, tsk. 

Everybody knows that whitehats don't actually do any work. :laughing:

Other than that, I'm with you.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I think what he's saying is you base your price on the customers' ability to pay. If they're poor, your price goes down. If they're loaded, your price goes up.


I just screw everyone equally.:w00t:

I have only met 2 rich people in my entire life that were wreckless with money. If anyone ever acted as though money was not an issue they were being a poser and never bought.

Honestly some of the richest people in my city that I have dealt with were very strict with their money and would not accept any old quote.

1200 sounds a touch steep, but when you consider what a pain in the arse it is to deal with a 16 foot ladder it really doesn't sound all that bad...add in the time messing about at the depot to rent it, paying another guy to help you out and taking on the risk.

If the owner thought it was too expensive he could have refused the quote.


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

480sparky said:


> So it's obvious you see it. Point it out, man!


 what is the guy in the yellow hard hat ladder sitting on


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

mrmike said:


> Would you Yourself pay someone $1200 to install a ceiling fan ? How much do your competitors in your area charge?? Is this good word of mouth for you ?
> Do you show up at someone's house & it is very nice & there's a Caddy & a Mercedes out front- Do you lick your chops & say to yourself I will charge double? No Thank You to your Business practices !!



I can tell you that for a new ceiling fan location, with a new 3-wire switch leg fished into an existing switch box, it will cost you $350 if you call me. Some will say that is too cheap, some will say that's too much, but if you want me to do it that's what I charge to do it.


----------



## macmikeman (Sep 12, 2005)

Magnettica said:


> I can tell you that for a new ceiling fan location, with a new 3-wire switch leg fished into an existing switch box, it will cost you $350 if you call me. Some will say that is too cheap, some will say that's too much, but if you want me to do it that's what I charge to do it.


Damn.... now you win:clap:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

ampman said:


> what is the guy in the yellow hard hat ladder sitting on


Presumably the ground, though that's out of frame. You can see the lower part of the ladder running off the bottom of the picture.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> I can tell you that for a new ceiling fan location, with a new 3-wire switch leg fished into an existing switch box, it will cost you $350 if you call me. Some will say that is too cheap, some will say that's too much, but if you want me to do it that's what I charge to do it.


 This sounds like it is in the Ball Park..... I will add that it also depends on one's Location such as yours- where it is a different ball game from where I am at............... Sometimes I don't bring this into perspective- but we must not be unreasonable whereever we are--------- Thanks !


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Presumably the ground, though that's out of frame. You can see the lower part of the ladder running off the bottom of the picture.


 look at the top where the shadow is, its not touching the wall i think he has it braced below where he is at


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

ampman said:


> look at the top where the shadow is, its not touching the wall i think he has it braced below where he is at


:no:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

ampman said:


> look at the top where the shadow is, its not touching the wall i think he has it braced below where he is at


 
I think you're seeing things. I see a yellow ladder pad with a shadow touching it.


----------



## HomeElements (Nov 9, 2009)

You guys remeber the old 'A' frame ladders, heavy as hell. Worked well but that straight up climb at the top made the knees a bit weak...


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> :no:


 alright i got nothing


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I think you're seeing things. I see a yellow ladder pad with a shadow touching it.


 yes i 'am seeing things


----------



## Ohmy (Sep 10, 2009)

JChili said:


> Thanks for the input, to some who took the question serious, I ended up going with the 16' A ladder instead of the scaffold. Had to get a helper to make things easier. Also purchased 12, 16" block to raise the ladder a couple more feet. Worked like a charm and set up was a bit faster. After careful consideration I added a premium for woking on such a high ceiling and having to run around to rent the ladder purchase the block, etc. So I quoted $1200. I guess for some money is not really an issue if you live in a $2mm home with $600k parked in the driveway. Not a bad days work!:thumbup:


 They also make an 18' step ladder.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


>





480sparky said:


> I don't get it..... I can't see anything wrong. Can you point it out?


It's the angle of the photo, you can't see it very well - that extension ladder is leaned at least 5 degrees off vertical.


----------



## Zinsco (Oct 14, 2009)

mrmike said:


> Would you Yourself pay someone $1200 to install a ceiling fan ? How much do your competitors in your area charge?? Is this good word of mouth for you ?
> Do you show up at someone's house & it is very nice & there's a Caddy & a Mercedes out front- Do you lick your chops & say to yourself I will charge double? No Thank You to your Business practices !!


When you decide to sell your house, will you just ask what you consider it's worth to be, or will you sell it for the most you can get?
.
.
.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

JohnJ0906 said:


> It's the angle of the photo, you can't see it very well - that extension ladder is leaned at least 5 degrees off vertical.


 
The entire photo is listing to starboard.










Does it look crooked now?


----------



## TolmanElectric (Oct 23, 2009)

JChili said:


> Thanks for the input, to some who took the question serious, I ended up going with the 16' A ladder instead of the scaffold. Had to get a helper to make things easier. Also purchased 12, 16" block to raise the ladder a couple more feet. Worked like a charm and set up was a bit faster. After careful consideration I added a premium for woking on such a high ceiling and having to run around to rent the ladder purchase the block, etc. So I quoted $1200. I guess for some money is not really an issue if you live in a $2mm home with $600k parked in the driveway. Not a bad days work!:thumbup:


 As long as its not installed with 1 1/4" drywall screws sounds fair to me :w00t: scaffolding is not that hard to setup though and it also adds a little value to the customer (if you own it) PITA if you have to rent. But can you really put a price on breaking your back when falling from that distance?


----------



## RobertWilber (Mar 5, 2006)

*Is that all you could get?*



JChili said:


> Thanks for the input, to some who took the question serious, I ended up going with the 16' A ladder instead of the scaffold. Had to get a helper to make things easier. Also purchased 12, 16" block to raise the ladder a couple more feet. Worked like a charm and set up was a bit faster. After careful consideration I added a premium for woking on such a high ceiling and having to run around to rent the ladder purchase the block, etc. So I quoted $1200. I guess for some money is not really an issue if you live in a $2mm home with $600k parked in the driveway. Not a bad days work!:thumbup:


Just kidding... however, I will bet the guy had higher proposals [this subject always makes me think of John Glenn].
My rates are printed on my invoice, and though I might give a good-faith estimate, I would have made it clear I charge time and materials and added rented scaffolding and delivery to the bill. 
Forget the twelve hundred bucks. Anyone who let you climb a ladder atop stacked-up cinder blocks in his foyer just doesn't understand the legal environment these days. This guy gave your widow a million dollar lotto ticket.


----------



## Ohmy (Sep 10, 2009)

RobertWilber said:


> Just kidding... however, I will bet the guy had higher proposals [this subject always makes me think of John Glenn].
> My rates are printed on my invoice, and though I might give a good-faith estimate, I would have made it clear I charge time and materials and added rented scaffolding and delivery to the bill.
> Forget the twelve hundred bucks. Anyone who let you climb a ladder atop stacked-up cinder blocks in his foyer just doesn't understand the legal environment these days. This guy gave your widow a million dollar lotto ticket.


 What? so I hire a dude to hang a chandelier. He set-ups this rigg, falls, dies, and his wife gets a million bucks?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> He set-ups this rigg, falls, dies, and his wife gets a million bucks?


Not for me I'm only insured for 250K:laughing:


----------



## RobertWilber (Mar 5, 2006)

*No joke...*

Deepest pockets pay...
and regardless of what you may think makes sense, if a contractor gets hurt on a job, in many places he can [and often does] sue the homeowner AND WIN!


----------

